# Web



## goooner (Mar 6, 2017)

So I went to our local botanical garden yesterday with a few friends and tried out my reverse ring for some macro shots. Most of these were at f11/16 ss of 125 and the popup flash. This is very hard. Done hand held with live view. I get some bad CA when turning this lens around (50mm 1.4D). The dust on the sensor is also magnified 

As always C&C and some tips are welcome. I'm working on my signature etc. new to Flickr

#1




#2
[url=https://flic.kr/p/SrMYDd]
	


#3
[url=https://flic.kr/p/SrMZem]
	


[/url][/url]


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey that's cool as heck.  I never knew you could flip a lens around other than to look at negatives. So it acts like a macro, that is neat.


----------



## goooner (Mar 6, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Hey that's cool as heck.  I never knew you could flip a lens around other than to look at negatives. So it acts like a macro, that is neat.


Thanks JC, yes its the cheap way to do it. Paid around 10 Euro for my converter ring. Good luck doing it with your Fuji though. Ysarex posted a way to do it with a Fuji the other day. Ideally you should be able to manually set the aperture on the lens, shooting wide open makes a difficult task, near impossible.

Probably won't make much sense flipping a 1:1 Macro lens though-lol


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Mar 25, 2017)

None of your photos are showing up anymore.  You must have moved them in Flickr.


----------



## goooner (Mar 27, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> None of your photos are showing up anymore.  You must have moved them in Flickr.


Only the macro photos, strange I did not move them or do anything. I will try and fix them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

